# Is this hairy thread Rhodophita?



## pacolopezmujica (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi I'm back with a new problem.
I'm including this pictures to make sure the algae and a way to get rid off.
I'll appreciate all your help with this situation.
Thanks again,
pacolopez


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's BBA (black beard algae), usually caused by a lack of C02. If your not injecting C02 then try adding Seachem Excel for a carbon source, you can also spot treat with the Excel. If injecting C02 turn it up a bit, you may not be getten enough into the water. SAE's are also good at eating this type algae, but they do get a little big at 4"-6". Some of the leaves that are badly infested may need to be completely removed.


----------



## pacolopezmujica (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Trenac. 
This is a 150 gal tank. I'm injecting CO2 at 1 bubble per second. The lighting at the moment I took the picture was the following- 4- 96 watts Sunpaq 10,000 K
8 hours per day. R/O water and Seachem Potassium, Flourish, Excell added according to Seachem schedule. 2 Rena 3x filters and 2 H.O.T Magnum twice a week for cleaning with a mall power head and 30% change of water every 2 weeks.
What else? 
There is no sunlight directly but it is next to my balcony window.
Thanks for your attention,
pacolopez


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

I would suggest spot treatment with excel, or double your excel amount at least for a few days to see if it makes a difference. Good luck


----------

